# Conformation classes.



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I am trying to grow out Dreamers hair for fall akc,pca,and akc shows. She is a year old since november 5. She as not come into heat yet, and I dont mind the heats, so I dont want to spay her. But her breeder says that I should spay her to avoid heats. I know that in akc you cant show a fixed dog, what about other clubs?
I was thinking if she did really well in conformation, rally, and agility I might one day breed her. 
How hard is it to finish a cream female is conformation?
What class would a 2 year old beginner femle b in? What class would she be in with me as a owner handler junior?
Can a dog shown by a junior be finished?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

UKC has an altered conformation class. Double check your contract with your breeder to see if you have breeding rights. Since she suggested you spay your girl she may not wish her bred. 

Jr handlers actually have their own competition where you not your dog is judged and you can show altered dogs in Jr Showmanship. This might be a good class for you to start in as you don't have to have your girl in a show clip. You can learn a lot as a handler in those classes and have fun while doing so. UKC has even started a new Total Jr title where the JR wins in Jr Showmanship AND a earn a qualifying score in a performance event in the same show. To be honest my kids really enjoyed Jr Showmanship and I think you would also as well as benefit from the things you can learn. And just think how nice it would be to hang around people your age who are also gaga over dogs.

I don't have enough experience with Poodles to say if a jr can finish one in AKC conformation but in other breeds it has been done. It does take a VERY experienced and mature jr to do so.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't think that she ever gave us a contracts as Dreamer was a gift. I don't think she does a contract unless she is selling to a home that will not be showing at all. Usually she sells the puppies to the people she teaches at the training center. I have been training for agility and rally since the week I brought her home. She did say when we got her that spaying her was our choice. I think Dreamer is atleast as nice as her father and all of the breeders other dogs I have seen.
I know it can take years of constant showing for even a professional handler to finish a exceptional dog. My aussie was show from 9 weeks till 18 months and only has 9 points. The reason I would want to show in akc is because its harder and you would need a better dog. I think ukc is a good choice for us to get experience, So I will probaby do that first. Since she is doing amazing in agility I think by the time next fall comes around she will probably have her novice title. 
Do you know what clip is preferable in ukc?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

You can use a sporting clip through a full AKC style Continental so her hair is actually long enough now to show in UKC. I really do think you would enjoy the Jr Showmanship competition as I said it is a great way to learn handling skills you will need showing in AKC.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, she is in a very short german. Can she still show?

007 by meowsandy, on Flickr


----------

